# labidochromis caeruleus with rainbows?



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi! I wonder if labidochromis caeruleus could be okay with Boesmani rainbows. I read the following on Labidochromis caeruleus (Caeruleus) — Seriously Fish, which made me think I could, but when I tried to order them from Big Al's, I was told "they cannot be in the same tank, as the yellow labs are African cichlids." 
What do you think? I was hoping to have 1 male and 2-3 females, in a 75 g planted tank with a small school of Boesman's. Thanks!!

*Behaviour and Compatibility*

A relatively peaceful species ideal for many hard water communities. Ideally, it should be kept in a Lake Malawi biotope aquarium with fish such as peaceful Haps. It can also be combined successfully with hard water rainbowfish and some Cyprinids. It can be maintained in groups but does become territorial when spawning. Males can also be quite vigorous in their pursuit of mates, so we recommend keeping several females to each male. It can also be combined with other mbuna. If it is kept in a mbuna community, the tank should be overcrowded to reduce aggression and territory formation.


----------

